# Cookies you feel good about eating



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I have a cookie loving family. If I don't make them they will buy them and bring them home. As much as I try to keep sweets to a minimum I must admit that I love a good cookie.









So, I thought we could try to compile a bunch of good-for-you cookie recipes made with healthy, easy-to-find ingredients- something we'd feel good about handing to our kids as a quick dahing-out-the-door breakfast, snack or after dinner treat.

Anyone have any good for you cookie recipes to share?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Here's one I have in my recipes collection:

*Banana Oatmeal Breakfast Cookies*

*Ingredients:*


2/3 cup well-mashed ripe banana (about 2 small bananas)
1 1/2 tbs ground flaxseeds (linseeds)
1/4 cup non-dairy milk (I use almond milk)
1/2 cup oil
1/2 cup brown rice syrup
1/4 cup agave nectar
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 cups plain flour
1 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups quick-cooking or rolled oats
1 cup pecan or walnut halves, tasted and coarsely chopped 

*Directions:*

Preheat oven to 350.

Mix banana, flax seeds, and non-dairy milk until smooth. Stir in the oil, brown rice syrup, agave nectar, and vanilla. Let sit for a minute. In a separate bowl place the sifted flour, cinnamon, nutmeg, bicarb soda, and salt and stir together. Add to the banana flax mix and stir until all is combined and you have a moist batter. Fold in the oats and nuts. The dough will be thick and sticky.

Drop large spoonfuls of dough about 1 inch apart onto the baking sheet (might want to cover with parchment paper). Use the back of a large measuring cup to press down cookies to desired thickness.

Bake for 15 minutes or until the edges begin to turn golden brown. Let cool on baking sheet for a few minutes to firm up, then transfer to wire racks to cool completely. Store loosely covered. They will get soft if the container is airtight. Yumm!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Honestly, I don't have a recipe but I throw about 2 cups of oats,flax seeds,sesame seeds,dried mango or apple and purée it all together. Then I add vanilla and some honey about a 1/4 cup depending on how sweet I'm feeling . And last maybe 4 tablespoons of butter. I spread it in a Pyrex dish and bake for 10 minutes . And it is soooooooo yummy.


----------



## aspire2b (Jan 12, 2014)

Great idea for a thread ....mmmmmmm


----------



## pabm42 (Oct 23, 2012)

Equal parts peanut butter (natural and unsweetened), grade b maple syrup and almond flour. Plus a bit of of sea salt and baking soda. Bake at 350 for 10 min.

These are awesome! They are even better when you add choco chips. You can really use any nut butter and any liquid sweetener but I love this combo. Also if the nut butter is thin you might need a bit mor flour.


----------



## BK Mommy (Dec 26, 2010)

What an awesome idea for a thread! Can't wait to see more recipes. I've been trying to cut sugar and use maple syrup with baking but slim pickings for recipes.

I like this paleo chocolate chip cookies recipe!

http://www.runningtothekitchen.com/2012/10/chocolate-chunk-paleo-cookies/


----------



## anyalily (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabm42*
> 
> Equal parts peanut butter (natural and unsweetened), grade b maple syrup and almond flour. Plus a bit of of sea salt and baking soda. Bake at 350 for 10 min.
> 
> These are awesome! They are even better when you add choco chips. You can really use any nut butter and any liquid sweetener but I love this combo. Also if the nut butter is thin you might need a bit mor flour.


This sounds so so good!


----------



## aspire2b (Jan 12, 2014)

Great idea for a thread ....mmmmmmm

Hi BK Mommy,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BK Mommy*
> 
> What an awesome idea for a thread! Can't wait to see more recipes. I've been trying to cut sugar and use maple syrup with baking but slim pickings for recipes.
> 
> ...


... Excuse my ignorance but is almond meal also known as almond flour or is it something else?

They sound lovely ... I'm such a chocolate fan :-D


----------



## BK Mommy (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry for the delay! Yes, almond flour and almond meal are the same. That goes for most grains. The cookies are so good. Enjoy!


----------



## aspire2b (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks so much BK Mommy.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

We've been loving these grain-free "breakfast" cookies: http://www.againstallgrain.com/2012/03/18/breakfast-cookies-paleo-scd//. They're sweetened with dates & apple sauce & nothing more! Very satisfying snack or dessert (we really haven't tried hem for breakfast). And sometimes I sneak in dark chocolate chips.

Edited because it looks like the link didn't work. Here it is: http://www.againstallgrain.com/2012/03/18/breakfast-cookies-paleo-scd/


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

It seems that only I eat my homemade sweets. DH still buys what he wants at the store. Worth another try though, and at least it'd be healthy for me!


----------

